# 05 kawasaki brute force 750 valve adjustment?



## kawasaki brute force 750

Ok well my brute force has been tickin for awhile now and I know it the valves but the brute force manual doesn't really show you how to do it so I need some advice on were the valves are located on both pistons and what I need to do to adjust them like do I need to torque any bolts back on and how to adjust them. 


Thanks,
Derek


----------



## gpinjason

The service manual should tell you exactly how to do it... what to remove, what the valve clearance should be, and all the bolt torques... is that the manual you can't find it in?


----------



## phreebsd

this is what i followed

http://www.700v.com/valves.htm


----------



## Bootlegger

Yes...the manual will tell you exactly how to...just make sure you follow it. Even when adjusted on specs most will have a small tick to it. Hondarecoveryman is really good at this...He helped me out cause I had trouble adjusting mine once.


----------



## OverTheHill

That's the Service Manual, not the Owner's Manual that explains it. It's not hard but it does take time. You'll have to remove all the plastic except the rear, the guard under the air intake, battery case, and the pull starter. You should have a quality torque wrench anyhow but don't have to have one for this job. You will need 2 flat 45 degree feeler guages and a set of drop-end box wrenches. The big mistake that the manual doesn't explain well is that the marks will align on the TDC firing and TDC exhaust. Don't touch the lock nuts until you are sure you're on the TDC firing for the front cylinder.

If you're in doubt, call your dealer ask what they'd charge to do it if you bring it in with the body removed.


----------



## Stogi

One thing I found when adjusting the valves on mine there's a bolt the is right between both valves and it got in the way of my feeler guage. Removing this bolt makes it a 100 times easier to keep the feeler flat while sliding it. If it isn't laying flat it will not be as accurate.


----------



## Bootlegger

You only have to take the side covers off...not the whole front plastic.


----------



## gpinjason

Do you need the angled feeler guages, or will the straight one work? I only have straight, need to know if I need to go fork out $6 for the angled ones... I'm well over my 100 hrs and my Kodiak has never had the valves adjusted, so I think I need to check them out...


----------



## flushot70

as mentioned already be sure you are on the compression stroke when your lining up on tdc. i did mine three times before i realized the problem. thought i had really screwed something up. the link phree posted dont mention the compression thing. that is the link i was using the first three times, just happened to catch that compression mentioned in another thread. runs great now.


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750

In the link that phree posted it doesnt say you have to torque any of the bolts it just shows a wrench tightening the bolts so I was wondering if anyone else had just used a wrench to tighten things back down


----------



## hondarecoveryman

kawasaki brute force 750 said:


> In the link that phree posted it doesnt say you have to torque any of the bolts it just shows a wrench tightening the bolts so I was wondering if anyone else had just used a wrench to tighten things back down


 Thats what I do , I dont even use feeler guages just go by the feel of it , adjust the intake valves when the exhaust valve begins to open ,and vice versa for the exhaust,I never pull the timing plug out or anything , and never had any problems


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750

Just got done today adjusting the valves. Only had to adjust the rear ones. I took her for a spin and right off the bate the ''rolling'' idle had stopped and was alot smoother. There was an increase in throtle response and the back firing had stopped.


----------



## Ryanuga47

How often should i adjust the valves in a 2008 BF 750i


----------



## MeanGreenMan

Ryanuga47 said:


> How often should i adjust the valves in a 2008 BF 750i


Manual says, at first 100 hrs and every 200 hrs after that.
In reality, it mostly depends how you've maintained your air filtration system. If your engine sucked in dust/dirt, the intake valves/seats would have worn out, needing adj. 

Look for symtoms like engine stalling when coming to stop, rough idling, backfiring during decel, hard starting, etc are common things with tight valves.

Very easy to adjust. Taking things off to get to the valves is the hardest part.


----------



## Ryanuga47

thanks. those all sound familiar to me. time to adjust some valves


----------



## DeanWien

How much of a hassle is it to do leaving the engine in the quad? worth pulling ?


----------



## browland

DeanWien said:


> How much of a hassle is it to do leaving the engine in the quad? worth pulling ?


more trouble to pull the engine, you can do it all with the engine right where it is.


----------



## parkerexpress

hondarecoveryman said:


> Thats what I do , I dont even use feeler guages just go by the feel of it , adjust the intake valves when the exhaust valve begins to open ,and vice versa for the exhaust,I never pull the timing plug out or anything , and never had any problems


I just finished doing this adjustment using the YouTube video describing the process of positioning the cam by turning a quarter past the intake closing. My valves re now louder thn before so shut it off. I hope it dint hurt anything. I plan to try the adjust using your advice. Hopefully I have better results. Thanks.


----------



## parkerexpress

parkerexpress said:


> I just finished doing this adjustment using the YouTube video describing the process of positioning the cam by turning a quarter past the intake closing. My valves re now louder thn before so shut it off. I hope it dint hurt anything. I plan to try the adjust using your advice. Hopefully I have better results. Thanks.


I think my issue was the measurements, not the procedure. My mechanic friend said he uses 003 and 006 instead of 006 and 008. That why it loud...maybe? We will see. I just trying to figure out why it it louder after the adjustment.


----------



## Brute 840

adjusted wrong and or to lose


----------



## parkerexpress

I ended up at 005 and 007, and used the same process as the video. Worked great. The issues lie in the straight gauges, I wasn't getting under the valve right. I took more time on this one and engine sounds great!


----------

